# Extended Archery Ethics Course



## Ray

When are they going to let us take the stupid course? Will they make us wait until the opening day?


----------



## sheepassassin

Pretty sure you don’t have to have the extended ethics certificate until the extended season starts, which is after the general bowhunt ends


----------



## Ray

The elk extended unit opens on the same day the general elk archery hunt starts. For Deer it's no open until Sept 15th, elk extended opens Aug 18th


----------



## sheepassassin

No the general archery elk season opens August 18. The extended elk season opens September 15. It’s all general until the general seasons close. Then it becomes extended. It can’t be “extended” until the general is over


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> No the general archery elk season opens August 18. The extended elk season opens September 15. It's all general until the general seasons close. Then it becomes extended. It can't be "extended" until the general is over


I guess you know something the DWR doesn't????


----------



## Ray

I also called the DWR and asked, they said I can start hunting the extended unit as soon as it opens. I think I'll go with their advice, thanks.


----------



## sheepassassin

So answer this, on August 18, do you need an extended ethics certificate to hunt those areas for elk?


----------



## Ray

I'd assume so, that's why I asked the question of when they'll let us take the course. I assume they'll let us take it when the hunt starts but again, that's only an assumption. I'm just going to call them and ask.


----------



## Critter

All it means by a extended archery area is that once the general archery season is done and finished you can continue to hunt it during the "Extended" season. It is just a unit that you can hunt longer and if you don't plan on hunting the extended season then you don't need the certification to hunt it during the general archery season.

Don't complicate things.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> I'd assume so, that's why I asked the question of when they'll let us take the course. I assume they'll let us take it when the hunt starts but again, that's only an assumption. I'm just going to call them and ask.


Well you assumed wrong and got your panties in a wad over nothing. I guess I knew something you didn't!


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd assume so, that's why I asked the question of when they'll let us take the course. I assume they'll let us take it when the hunt starts but again, that's only an assumption. I'm just going to call them and ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you assumed wrong and got your panties in a wad over nothing. I guess I knew something you didn't!
Click to expand...

&#128514; You got nothing right. You stated we couldn't hunt it until the end of general season, which is incorrect.

I just got off the phone with the DWR, again and once again they confirmed that I can start hunting the extended archery range for elk on Aug 18th.

Nice try though buddy. &#128077;


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> All it means by a extended archery area is that once the general archery season is done and finished you can continue to hunt it during the "Extended" season. It is just a unit that you can hunt longer and if you don't plan on hunting the extended season then you don't need the certification to hunt it during the general archery season.
> 
> Don't complicate things.


In the case of elk, this is a partially incorrect statement. Again you don't have to wait until the end of the general archery season. You can start hunting it the day the general elk season opens, it's correct in the sense that it's open past the date of the general elk units, but again, it's open to hunt on Aug 18th, you don't have to wait until mid Sept.

For anyone confused by this I'd suggest reaching out to the DWR yourself in order to clear up any confusion you may have.


----------



## Packout

It is odd that the UDWR phrases the "Extended Areas" differently for deer and elk. Wasatch West or 3/4/5 archery deer hunters do not need the ethics course to hunt their general season hunt in those areas. 

Common sense says one would not the Extended ethics course until the hunt "extends" after the general season is over. For elk, those areas are open to all General Season Archery hunters starting on Aug 18 and ending Sept 14th. Then the hunt extends past the rest of the general season areas AND allows for LE archery hunters to hunt the "Extended Areas". 

It is obviously confusing........


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray - reread the first sentence of Critter's response that you quoted in post #12. He is agreeing with you by stating, "All it means by an extended archery area is that once the general archery season is done and finished you can *CONTINUE* to hunt it . . . " meaning, yes a person could hunt that area during the general archery hunt dates and then *continue* to hunt the same area, if they so decide, during the extended hunt dates.

Is it hunting season yet???


----------



## Ray

Clarity is a tricky thing, isn't she? 


My mistake on misreading your comment, Critters.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> &#128514; You got nothing right. You stated we couldn't hunt it until the end of general season, which is incorrect.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the DWR, again and once again they confirmed that I can start hunting the extended archery range for elk on Aug 18th.
> 
> Nice try though buddy. &#128077;


Of course you can hunt the "extended range" during the general hunt, dumb dumb! But the ethics course that you are so worried about isn't required until AFTER the general elk and deer archery seasons have come to an end. At which point it THEN becomes an extended unit and requires an ethics course to be taken by anyone who wishes to participate in the extended hunt, in the extended boundaries if they are still in possession of a GENERAL archery permit. There is no "extended archery" permits available for Utah. Just general tags that have the potential to be used on another season in a specific area after the initial archery hunts have ended. The only one who doesn't understand how this works here, is you!


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Of course you can hunt the "extended range" during the general hunt, dumb dumb! But the ethics course that you are so worried about isn't required until AFTER the general elk and deer archery seasons have come to an end. At which point it THEN becomes an extended unit and requires an ethics course to be taken by anyone who wishes to participate in the extended hunt, in the extended boundaries if they are still in possession of a GENERAL archery permit. There is no "extended archery" permits available for Utah. Just general tags that have the potential to be used on another season in a specific area after the initial archery hunts have ended. The only one who doesn't understand how this works here, is you!


Listen here sheep-a$s, no one ever said that it required a separate "extended tag" but I appreciate your attempt at trying to come across as being informed.

Your statement about not needing to complete the extended archery ethics course until after the general season is over is incorrect. It's still the extended archery range, whether during the general season or not. When you hunt it you have to carry your certification of completion for the ethics course, hence my concern.

P.S. you can't hunt the extended area for deer during the general season, that one you do have to wait until Sept.


----------



## elkfromabove

The picture on post #5 refers to the 2018 Big Game Application Guidebook for details and on page 6 we find:

*Hunt*--------------------------------------------*Dates*
Extended Archery ----------------------------- Sept. 15-Nov. 30
deer (either sex) in
the Cache Laketown,
Ogden, Uintah Basin,
Wasatch Front and West
Cache extended archery
areas.

Extended archery elk ------------------------- Aug. 18-Dec. 15
(either sex) in the Uin-
tah Basin and Wasatch
Front extended archery
areas.

I'm guessing the difference has to do with the fact that the archery deer tags are for specific draw units and hunts with specific quotas while the archery elk tags are unlimited over-the-counter for ANY elk unit and the DWR needs to know who is hunting what during the regular archery season.


----------



## taxidermist

You can't hunt deer on the Wasatch "Extended" unit until AFTER the General Archery is over. UNLESS...……… You have a Wasatch Archery Deer tag.


----------



## BPturkeys

Sure would have been better if the DWR would have never used the word "extended" to describe some hunting areas and simply listed the longer hunt dates for those areas and made anyone wanting to hunt those areas take the class.
Like I've said many times...no using big words(like extended) on this forum.


----------



## Ray

taxidermist said:


> You can't hunt deer on the Wasatch "Extended" unit until AFTER the General Archery is over. UNLESS...&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; You have a Wasatch Archery Deer tag.


I've already stated that several times.
I was referring to elk, as I already mentioned.


----------



## Ray

BPturkeys said:


> Sure would have been better if the DWR would have never used the word "extended" to describe some hunting areas and simply listed the longer hunt dates for those areas and made anyone wanting to hunt those areas take the class.
> Like I've said many times...no using big words(like extended) on this forum.


I don't even understand how this thread so n so far out of control. I was just trying to ask when I can take the 2018 eithics course.
They still have the 2017 one up, I just wanted to know when they'll update it for the 2018 season.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> I've already stated that several times.
> I was referring to elk, as I already mentioned.


How can you hunt the "extended archery elk season" when the initial general season archery elk hunt hasn't ended (or even started) yet?


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated that several times.
> I was referring to elk, as I already mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you hunt the "extended archery elk season" when the initial general season archery elk hunt hasn't ended (or even started) yet?
Click to expand...

Oh great.. here he comes putting words in my mouth again. Did I say I wanted to hunt it before the season starts???

Let me simplify this for you, sheep-ass*.

you can hunt the "extended" range for elk the day the general season starts, on Aug 18th but you still have to carry your certificate of completion for the 2018 season while hunting, hence my concern for when I can take the course.

Look at the calendar, there's no debate, the "extended" elk hunt starts August 18th. Go do some reading, it might do you some good.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Oh great.. here he comes putting words in my mouth again. Did I say I wanted to hunt it before the season starts???
> 
> Let me simplify this for you, sheep-ass*.
> 
> you can hunt the "extended" range for elk the day the general season starts, on Aug 18th but you still have to carry your certificate of completion for the 2018 season while hunting, hence my concern for when I can take the course.
> 
> Look at the calendar, there's no debate, the "extended" elk hunt starts August 18th. Go do some reading, it might do you some good.


But what about if I don't wanna participate in the "extended" hunt but just want to hunt that area on my general elk tag??


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already stated that several times.
> I was referring to elk, as I already mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> How can you hunt the "extended archery elk season" when the initial general season archery elk hunt hasn't ended (or even started) yet?
Click to expand...

For the 2nd time, look at the freaking calendar.


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> For the 2nd time, look at the freaking calendar.


But what if I wanna Hunt this area with a rifle during the general rifle hunt? Do I need an archery ethics certificate for that?


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the 2nd time, look at the freaking calendar.
> 
> 
> 
> But what if I wanna Hunt this area with a rifle during the general rifle hunt? Do I need an archery ethics certificate for that?
Click to expand...

Are you seriously this stupid?


----------



## Ray

Sheep-ass* your comprehension skills are that of a 2nd grader.


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray - he is just a troll, don't worry about him. He'll (meaning Shaun) get banned here shortly, and then be back . . .


----------



## Ray

CPAjeff said:


> Ray - he is just a troll, don't worry about him. He'll (meaning Shaun) get banned here shortly, and then be back . . .


Ahh, he does this regularly?


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray said:


> Ahh, he does this regularly?


Yep - it appears he has nothing better to do.


----------



## KineKilla

I'd guess that even the DWR did not fully intend the "Extended" Elk areas to be of such high demand or contention and will have the ethics course out shortly.

Next year, I'd bet that they change the wording a bit..or not, you just never know.


----------



## Ray

There definitely seems to be some disconnect going on, almost seems as though they like confusing people. :shock:


----------



## KineKilla

Confused people account for 45% of all income generating citations each year...










I'm totally making that up.


----------



## Critter

It makes perfect sense to the person that wrote up the regulation. 

To bad everyone else is confused.


----------



## TPrawitt91

So if I were to hunt elk in parleys canyon with my bow during general season I would need the extended certificate? I wouldn’t have thought I needed it, with that area being a general season area as well. 

Ray - They did say we would need the certificate even during the general season dates? I have only ever hunted late season in the area but figured I would hit it this year earlier.


----------



## Ray

That's what they told me, but the girl who said that didn't even know that I could hunt elk there starting Aug 18th. I'll call them again tomorrow to clarify.


----------



## archeryobsession

Just to clarify for some who are reading this thread, in years past, it may be different this year, but I have not read any changes to the extended for this year: 

To hunt on the extended unit you must complete the extended course (free of charge) BEFORE the regular season ends. 

You may hunt this unit for ELK during the regular seasons (which is an any bull unit) but to continue hunting it for archery extended you must complete the course before the end of archery season.

You may hunt this unit for DEER if you have the 4/5/6 deer tag. But to continue hunting it for archery extended you must complete the course before the end of archery season.

THIS INFO IS FOR THE EAST CANYON AREA

I would assume they will have the course up in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Ray said:


> That's what they told me, but the girl who said that didn't even know that I could hunt elk there starting Aug 18th. I'll call them again tomorrow to clarify.


Yeah give us an update after you talk to them! I wouldn't have ever thought to get it before general season is over.


----------



## sheepassassin

archeryobsession said:


> Just to clarify for some who are reading this thread, in years past, it may be different this year, but I have not read any changes to the extended for this year:
> 
> To hunt on the extended unit you must complete the extended course (free of charge) BEFORE the regular season ends.
> 
> You may hunt this unit for ELK during the regular seasons (which is an any bull unit) but to continue hunting it for archery extended you must complete the course before the end of archery season.
> 
> You may hunt this unit for DEER if you have the 4/5/6 deer tag. But to continue hunting it for archery extended you must complete the course before the end of archery season.
> 
> THIS INFO IS FOR THE EAST CANYON AREA
> 
> I would assume they will have the course up in the next 2 weeks.


Uh... no. You need your certificate BEFORE you go out hunting during the extended season. You do not need to have it before the season starts. Just before you actually go out hunting


----------



## sheepassassin

CPAjeff said:


> Yep - it appears he has nothing better to do.


And that's the beauty of social media. You can give off any appearance you'd like to and hide behind a fake online personality. I've actually got a very busy life. It's just too much fun to troll stupid people who take social media and forums way too seriously, so I make sure I find time for that when my day allows it


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> Yeah give us an update after you talk to them! I wouldn't have ever thought to get it before general season is over.


Just got off of the phone with them, they said to carry the certificate even during the general season.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Ray said:


> Just got off of the phone with them, they said to carry the certificate even during the general season.


You da man. I would have gone out without it. After reading the field regulations again I can see the language that indicates you should have the certificate. I never would have interpreted it that way without this discussion. But the book says you must have it to hunt the extended areas, regardless of season. They need to clarify that in the book for dummies like me.


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> You da man. I would have gone out without it. After reading the field regulations again I can see the language that indicates you should have the certificate. I never would have interpreted it that way without this discussion. But the book says you must have it to hunt the extended areas, regardless of season. They need to clarify that in the book for dummies like me.


I'm right there with you brother! I didn't know either until I posted the question and started researching it.


----------



## Ray

Finally! Here it is gents.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/wex/dbconnection.jsp?examnbr=510383


----------



## Ray

Anyone see that they reduced the minimum draw weight to 30 pounds this year?


----------



## Critter

They just changed it this year. I can't remember if we talked about it on here or if I heard about it watching a Wildlife Board meeting. But I think that there is a thread on here somewhere talking about it around the first of the year.


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> They just changed it this year. I can't remember if we talked about it on here or if I heard about it watching a Wildlife Board meeting. But I think that there is a thread on here somewhere talking about it around the first of the year.


That what sucks about being the new guy, I don't know what's been discussed before! :neutral:

Do you know the reasoning behind the decision?


----------



## Critter

I think that it was because of younger hunters and trying to recruit more kids into the archery hunts.

Here is the thread where it was discussed

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/192113-required-draw-weight-big-game.html


----------



## KineKilla

30 pounds, eh?

That might be a life saver as I seem to have developed some tendonitis in both elbows since buying a bow...mostly my bow arm. I can now potentially drop the draw weight a little and just get closer to my target before releasing. Still wouldn't go as low as 30 but 50 might be ok for my arm.


----------



## Ray

Tendonitis sucks... I have it in my left elbow/triceps from working out too much, so I know your pain.


I think as long as you account for the lower fps associated with the lower poundage and increase your FOC you should be fine.


I'd shoot 30 if I had to, that was just the first I heard of it.


----------



## stillhunterman

Reading this thread made my head hurt...and I'm still confused... Good thing I'm using a rifle this year and hunting far far away from any mountain that might possibly be included in the 'extended' area!-O,-.....*OOO*


----------



## Ray

:rotfl: I'm right there with ya brother.


----------



## bow_dude

Thanks for the heads up on the 2018 ethics course. I followed your link and took the course and printed my certificate. I would like to think I will not need it. Other than a few minutes of time, it costs nothing, so I got it out of the way.


----------



## Ray

KineKilla said:


> 30 pounds, eh?
> 
> That might be a life saver as I seem to have developed some tendonitis in both elbows since buying a bow...mostly my bow arm. I can now potentially drop the draw weight a little and just get closer to my target before releasing. Still wouldn't go as low as 30 but 50 might be ok for my arm.


Have you tried cortisone shots? Two of the guys I lift with developed tendonitis in both arms, got cortisone shots and were 100% a week later.

I got it in my left arm, took about a month to clear up after lifting lighter.


----------

